# Nest box help



## Trylancer (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi. I am a newbie.

I am planning to build nest boxes for breeders.
Just want to ask whats the ideal size for a pair?
They will be temporary prisoners until we move to a bigger place so size would definitely matter.

I want them to be comfortable (like VIP treatment) 
They will be my foundation birds as I start this new hobby and I want them to be happy as well.  

Also - are all steel cages ok? I can get one at USD 120 here for a stack of 8 cells. I think they are abit tight but most of the lofts in my country use them. But they have aviaries after breeding season. I dont have that luxury. 

Is wood better than steel cages for pigeons? Tnx very much. 

Excited for your answers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you don't have aviaries then I would not breed untill you can have that for your birds. think of how long they have to be caged in a place without letting their wings out and to excersise or take a bath, birds raising babies need all those things. if you had a loft you could put nest boxes in there and the pairs can come and go from the nest box at will to eat and drink and excersise. even in a loft the ideal size is room enough for two nest bowls two adult birds and two squabs which become adult size quick, and a food dish. mine do this well they are 30 inches across or wide. and 20 inches deep. open to the breeding area.


----------



## Trylancer (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for your answer Spirit Wings. The space I have right now is about 6 feet tall, 2.5 feet deep and 4 feet wide. Can I build a small aviary with that less space?

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a picture of this space? it sounds like it would only be enough room for one pair that wont be allowed to breed as it would be over crowded too soon.


----------



## Trylancer (Aug 10, 2013)

I plan to place it at the back of my small YB loft. As you can see. Am just starting out. 2 birds on top.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that looks good for one pair if the babies are moved out when weaned. being it is going to be contained in a loft you can let the birds out in the loft, I would not let them free fly just in case one does not make it back and you have hatching eggs and or babies that can get disturbed if one of their parent birds didn't make it back


----------



## Trylancer (Aug 10, 2013)

ok so a similar sized loft can do for maybe at least 2 or 3 pairs of breeders? Different design of course because they won't need the trap doors etc.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it could make three nest boxes, but not as living quarters.


----------



## Trylancer (Aug 10, 2013)

ok. thanks for the reply. Need to start out breeding soon otherwise I will have to wait another year to race one of my own. I will start with 3 pairs and build a small aviary as you advised.


----------

